# Oakley sunglasses



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

https://www.usstandardissue.com/default.aspx. I just thought I would share this website for anyone that doesn't already have it.You can buy their sunglasses and/or prescription glasses for half the price after you register with them.It's only for Military,Government, Police ect...


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

love these (on guys)


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Ashley89 said:


> love these (on guys)


and thats all...........


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

Quite a few guys on the West Coast have used the site and gotten great deals. Just register and when you are notified that you have been accepted, go for it!!!! Great savings~~~

1.) Go here https://usstandardissue.com/default.aspx
2.) Click Register
3.) Follow directions (requires a fax of your ID)
4.) Wait 24 hours
5.) Login and get half off on many products (it's limited, but still cool)


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ashley89 said:


> love these (on guys)


We're all going to buy a pair now.


----------



## dgove35 (Jan 26, 2008)

great website, ggod deals and excellent product


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I've used the site before. I wear only oakley prescription glasses and the prices were more than half of what I payed for mine.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ashley89 said:


> love these (on guys)


Of course you do...way to add something useful, yet again.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Fox care to elaborate on the price range for the script shades from that site?


----------



## Se7en (Nov 29, 2004)

There customer service in general sucks. They normally don't reply on the orders. In the past, I just contacted them about my order, so I could at least get confirmation that the order went through.

The last time I placed an orde was approx. 3 years ago. I bought boots (4 prs. for guys on our unit) and sunglasses. 

I'm going to order a few more sunglasses as the price is fair. Just need to fax my I.D. again.

I believe the order takes between 4-6 weeks.


----------



## CTO (Aug 27, 2004)

Turn around stinks. Its usually takes 1 to 2 months. 

Great deals though


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

I just became a member but have yet to order. I dont know if anyone has ordered from them recently, but on their FAQ page, they claim it only takes 7-10 business days to ship. They also say there are other shipping options to expedite the order for an extra charge. If I place an order soon, I will post an update.


----------

